# How to make chicken bake + stuffing w/a fryer chicken?



## moosie4154 (May 27, 2009)

I have stuffing, cream of chicken, and a cut up fryer chicken.  How can I turn this into a meal (plan on serving broccoli and Mp on the side as well) w/o making anyone sick?  I am newly married to a fabulous husband who enjoys a good meal now and then  and I'm very new to cooking so please spell out all of the details, you won't make me feel stupid or belittled. Thanks!


----------



## letscook (May 27, 2009)

I would make the stuffing and stuff the chicken any stuffing left over bake separte.
take the cream of chicken soup and add a lil milk  to make if gravy thickness  to go with the mashed potatoes
broccoli workss


----------



## moosie4154 (May 27, 2009)

Oops!  Should have specified the chicken was cut up already.


----------



## moosie4154 (May 27, 2009)

Thank you letscook!


----------



## katybar22 (May 27, 2009)

I don't think you need the soup!!  I would make the stuffing separate and roast the chicken w/ onion, lemon (if you have it) and butter stuffed inside and butter rubbed outside.  Sprinkle with salt and pepper in and out.  Roast according to temp chart (ss, don't have it handy, but it's here on site).  After roasting, remove chicken from roasing pan, pour off juices, add chicken fat plus butter if needed plus same amount of flour to pan.  Scrape up browned bits and slightly brown flour.  Then add chicken stock to thicken and serve!!  Yummy dinner, if you need exact amounts let me know and I will look!!  Have a nice dinner


----------



## katybar22 (May 27, 2009)

oops!!  ok, well, you can still roast the pieces but I would do it on a rack in the pan so they don't get soggy.


----------



## moosie4154 (May 27, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> oops!!  ok, well, you can still roast the pieces but I would do it on a rack in the pan so they don't get soggy.


  Thank you very much.  I'm going to make this one way or the other lol.


----------



## Deathbysoup (May 27, 2009)

If the pieces are raw , I 'd cook them first. And then prepare the stuffing, add the soup to the stuffing . Add the cooked chicken and broccoli. 
I have a similar recipe in the casserole subforum


----------



## moosie4154 (May 27, 2009)

Deathbysoup said:


> If the pieces are raw , I 'd cook them first. And then prepare the stuffing, add the soup to the stuffing . Add the cooked chicken and broccoli.
> I have a similar recipe in the casserole subforum


Since the soup is condensed should I add the cup of water + the soup then add?


----------



## Deathbysoup (May 27, 2009)

moosie4154 said:


> Since the soup is condensed should I add the cup of water + the soup then add?


I usually just mix the soup with like 1/4 cup of milk .


----------



## Constance (May 28, 2009)

Moosie, I use those ingredients to make a tasty casserole. Prepare your stuffing according to directions and put in bottom of dish. Wiggle the chicken pieces into it. Add 1/2 can of milk to the soup and spoon over the top. Sprinkle with paprika, if you have it. Cook, covered, in 350 oven until the chicken is tender, about 45 minutes. Remove foil and let cook another 10 or 15 minutes to brown the chicken.


----------

